# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Советы гомосексуалиста гетеросексуальной леди

## Irina

*Советы, которые американский гей Дэн Андерсон дал своей хорошей подруге Мэгги Берман, оказались настолько востребованными, что итогом стала совместно написанная книга «Sex Tips for Straight Women from a Gay Man».
И чему же учит леди гомосексуалист со стажем? Тем, кому еще нет 18, это лучше не читать!*

По словам Андерсона, идея книги возникла случайно:
«Когда Мэгги была не замужем и встречалась с разными парнями, она любила позвонить мне и попросить какой-нибудь совет, чтобы сделать секс более насыщенным.

Прошли годы, и вот однажды мы отправились не вечеринку, где все рассуждали о литературе. Мы с Мэгги сказали, что могли бы спокойно написать секс-пособие. Сказали это в шутку, но женщины восприняли идею на ура. А вот мужчины были настроены скептически. Позже женщины собрались на кухне, и мы научили их маленькому трюку: как ласкать мужской пенис.

Наутро муж одной из тех женщин сел за завтраком рядом со мной и сказал: «Я считаю, что вы просто обязаны написать эту книгу». Так все и началось…»

Так какому же трюку научил Дэн женщин там, на кухне?

Данная ласка называется «Up twist over and down». По словам Андерсона, это основа любого хорошего секса: беремся за основание мужского члена, поднимаемся вверх, и когда доходим до конца, не ведем руку сразу назад вниз, а двигаемся дальше, скользя ладошкой по головке и вниз к обратной стороне ствола (ближе к животу). А вот затем уже совершаем аналогичное движение назад.

Вот еще несколько советов гомосексуалиста Андерсона гетеросексуальным леди…

• Обязательно хвалите мужчину за его действия в постели. Я знаю, что есть женщины, которым это тяжело, потому что они считают, что леди не пристало говорить такое в постели. Но мужчины далеко не всегда уверены в том, что они делают ЭТО правильно Реагируй, делай комплименты. Если не словами, то хотя бы стонами!

• Помни: больше всего в постели мужчина обожает, когда ты даешь ему возможность чувствовать себя в ладу с самим собой. Если ты, к примеру, столкнулась с обладателем маленького пениса, не обостряй проблему фразой типа: «Мал да удал». И вообще, не надо слишком много говорить о его члене.

• Теперь о том, что мужчины ненавидят в постели. Никогда не говори ему в начале: «Я тебя люблю». Кроме того, подобно тому, как вам не нравится, когда мы думаем, что ваши соски – это кнопки радиоприемника, усвойте, что наши яички – не игральные шарики, а пенис – не ручка переключения скоростей.

• Еще важный момент: в процессе полового акта возможна потеря эрекции – не потому, что что-то плохо или неприятно, а просто из-за снижения темпа. Не принимать это на свой счет. Пожалуйста!

• Об анальном сексе. Если ты в теме и доверяешь партнеру, можешь спокойно заняться с ним аннилингусом. Только ты должна быть уверена в том, что он чист. Это будет для него наиприятнейшим сюрпризом и ты навсегда останешься в его памяти замечательной партнершей, доставившей ему особенное удовольствие.
Что же касается традиционного анального секса, то я не совсем «за». Это может травмировать. Если ты все же хочешь попробовать, то вначале лучше потренироваться пальцем или фаллоимитатором. Потому что в этом деле необходима подготовка. Если ты не готова или не уверена, не делай этого!

• О минете. Глотать его сперму ты вовсе не обязана. Когда он кончает, выпусти член изо рта и просто касайся высунутым язычком его головки. Ощущения у него будут такие же, как при «глубоком минете».

• О поведении в момент эякуляции. Есть мужчины, которые не выносят, когда их трогают в тот момент, когда они кончают. Некоторые женщины думают, что они противны партнеру, либо они сделали что-то не так. Но тело мужчины ведь реагирует совершенно по-иному, поэтому если он говорит тебе: «Дай мне кончить» и отстраняется, позволь ему получить удовольствие.

А главный гей-совет гетеросексуальным дамам таков:

«Не надо использовать весь свой арсенал за один раз. Да, существует этот мифологический первый раз, когда в ход пускается все, вплоть до «самой тяжелой артиллерии», когда женщина готова на все, чтобы произвести на партнера впечатление. Оставь что-то и на будущее, пусть какие-то сюрпризы останутся на потом».

----------

